# How much ATF for Western pump?



## MLG (Nov 19, 2000)

Simple question guys... I need to drain/replace the oil on my western pump (cable operated 6.5'). How much new ATF should I add? What should the oil level be? Also I'm going to remove my turn rams and drain them, how much oil do they consume, and is there anything special I should (or shouldn't) do to get oil back in them. 

Thanks in advance,

MLG


----------



## Doug406 (Jan 24, 2000)

The oil level should be about 1/2 and inch from the top, or about the first crease in your pinky as you stick it in the hole. If your going to drain all the fluid, DO NOT use atf to refill it. That should only be used in a pinch, the proper Western oil will have better freezing and other properties.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

I hate to be a stickler, but the western/fisher manual, does recommend atf for their pumps, and that includes the electric hydro packs.
Dino


----------



## MLG (Nov 19, 2000)

A bunch of guys I know use ATF in their Westerns.. will using ATF cause any damage? How important is using Western plow fluid over ATF? This is my 2nd tk.. it stays in a heated garage most of the time and I only plow out my (long) driveway whenever needed. Thanks,

Mark


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

No you wont have any trouble using ATF. I have used it for years, in fact in the old belt drive systems, I used to recycle used atf into them, it they worked just fine as well. I would not advise you to due so with the newer electrc packs, they are much more sensitive to contaminates. But good clean atf will work fine, in fact it is what western fisher recommends in the manual. I have used stf in the newer style pumps, including the pump for the v plow, and they ahave all functioned fine.
Dino


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

ATF can be used,it meets the requirements for the newer systems too.The western fliud is thinner at low temps and that is supposed to make the poppet valves flow better.Id use ATF,I use it in all 4 of my plows 3 minute mount electrica,and one unimount western,no problems.You should need 2 quarts to change it,if you crack the lines and drain the angle cylinders,you'll need 3.I just change the resivour every year,if i buy a plow that hasnt been serviced in a while,Ii completely flush it twice,then its real clean.

[Edited by John DiMartino on 11-19-2000 at 11:04 PM]


----------



## MLG (Nov 19, 2000)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the help.

MLG


----------

